# Using ultrasonic cleaner



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

Just received my Ultrasonic Cleaner. Bearings in Acetone , Everything else in Simple Green? Do I need to completely disassemble Shimano Calcuttas or can leave a few parts assembled such as the clicker? Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

captfrankie said:


> Just received my Ultrasonic Cleaner. Bearings in Acetone , Everything else in Simple Green? Do I need to completely disassemble Shimano Calcuttas or can leave a few parts assembled such as the clicker? Thanks


Make sure you put a shot glass wrapped w Teflon tape to fit down on top of the other shot glass w acetone. Kinda makes a seal a little bit. Ya don't want too many fumes floating around. On the Simple green, I usually break my solution down a bit. 25% simple green, 25% CLR and 50% water in a spray bottle for cleaning the brass good after US. Fill cleaner w water about 90 level, then top it off with whats in the spray bottle. good to go. On the breakdown, I usually take mine down to frame, clean each one by hand first( makes sure that when it goes into US it does a better job) That being said, I have left some of those parts attached- like the clicker. Hope this helps brother man!...Dip


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

For bearings, I ended up getting some test tubes in a holder that fits inside the ultra sonic. I use a lot less acetone and they are rated for harsh chemicals.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drundel said:


> For bearings, I ended up getting some test tubes in a holder that fits inside the ultra sonic. I use a lot less acetone and they are rated for harsh chemicals.


Oooh! I like that!


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

Drundel said:


> For bearings, I ended up getting some test tubes in a holder that fits inside the ultra sonic. I use a lot less acetone and they are rated for harsh chemicals.


A shot glass works great too


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

tmd11111 said:


> A shot glass works great too


Yep, I have several as well, but I like the test tubes for bearings. You can easily have a test tube per bearing and it doesn't use much solution at all.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Dipsay said:


> Make sure you put a shot glass wrapped w Teflon tape to fit down on top of the other shot glass w acetone. Kinda makes a seal a little bit. Ya don't want too many fumes floating around. On the Simple green, I usually break my solution down a bit. 25% simple green, 25% CLR and 50% water in a spray bottle for cleaning the brass good after US. Fill cleaner w water about 90 level, then top it off with whats in the spray bottle. good to go. On the breakdown, I usually take mine down to frame, clean each one by hand first( makes sure that when it goes into US it does a better job) That being said, I have left some of those parts attached- like the clicker. Hope this helps brother man!...Dip


I got a cheap ultrasonic from Amazon. It has a stainless steel tub, and I put the bearings directly in it. The vibrations spattered acetone all over the plastic lid to the ultrasonic and it started melting like the witch in the Wizard of Oz.

Yeah, a container for the acetone is a good idea.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I got a cheap ultrasonic from Amazon. It has a stainless steel tub, and I put the bearings directly in it. The vibrations spattered acetone all over the plastic lid to the ultrasonic and it started melting like the witch in the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Yeah, a container for the acetone is a good idea.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I got a cheap ultrasonic from Amazon. It has a stainless steel tub, and I put the bearings directly in it. The vibrations spattered acetone all over the plastic lid to the ultrasonic and it started melting like the witch in the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Yeah, a container for the acetone is a good idea.


First time I used the shot glasses, the steam from acetone fogged up the plastic cover of the ultrasonic. I can only imagine a full tub of it.


----------



## crout (Sep 11, 2011)

*Test tube*



Drundel said:


> For bearings, I ended up getting some test tubes in a holder that fits inside the ultra sonic. I use a lot less acetone and they are rated for harsh chemicals.


Do you put a top on the test tube or leave them open?
Thanks,
Chuck Williams


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

crout said:


> Do you put a top on the test tube or leave them open?
> Thanks,
> Chuck Williams


Open. I want them to vent and not build up pressure.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*cleaner*

The Hornandy Ultrasonic cleaner I have has a heat cycle. 
DO NOT clean plastic real parts with the heat cycle.
Simple green is all that is needed to clean anything in this machine.
Acetone is a bad chemical and not needed.


----------

